
Ask HN: Examples of open-source projects which became closed/proprietary? - gitgud
Are there any examples of Open-source projects - which for some reason - became closed-source?<p>Theoretically the project could be forked and continued as open-source, but I&#x27;m just wondering if there are many <i>known</i> cases of this and if it&#x27;s a valid concern...
======
andygrunwald
This guy wrote about his open source project which he made closed source:
[https://medium.com/@kitze/github-stars-wont-pay-your-
rent-8b...](https://medium.com/@kitze/github-stars-wont-pay-your-
rent-8b348e12baed)

------
kick
MongoDB.

